# Late June-early July PCB fishing



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm coming down to Phillips Inlet to stay for two weeks from Alabama. Bringing my kayak and hoping to do some GOM fishing. Last year I fished the mouth of Crooked Creek and Burnt Mill Creek in the bay. I caught some decent trout but no redfish. 

I fished some FAD's and natural bottom off of Henderson Beach maybe 1-1.2 miles out but only caught junk and a really small red snapper. 

I marked some more small spots around this area but didn't catch much? Used some bonita chunks but nada. 

Lots of kings and spanish but I would like to catch some dinner if possible.

Was hoping for advice on the spots I found. Do I need to fish lighter tackle or live cigar minnows? Or are these areas heavily fished and just not going to produce much? One spot looks good on the fishfinder and shows a lot of fish, but I only caught a few squirrel fish and one really small snapper.

Any advice on lures/live bait for inshore and setup for bottom fishing would be really appreciated. I think I saved some good bottom areas on the GPS but what do I know? 

Fish in the bay seemed really spooky? Caught trout on mirrodine but maybe live bait better? I think our fish in Mobile Bay are not as smart as their Florida cousins.

Thanks for any help,

Northportcjm


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wild Goose Lagoon will be good fishing then. Crystal clear water and tons of different species. Everything from reds to trout to tarpon to sharks, etc.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

northportcjm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm coming down to Phillips Inlet to stay for two weeks from Alabama. Bringing my kayak and hoping to do some GOM fishing. Last year I fished the mouth of Crooked Creek and Burnt Mill Creek in the bay. I caught some decent trout but no redfish.
> 
> ...


There's a ton of hard bottom outside of phillip's inlet that starts just a mile or so off the beach. Should be a cinch to get your 2 snapper there. You can find the #'s several places online or PM me and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## redleg155 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mexico beach is relatively close and the Mexico Beach artificial reef assn has a great website with numerous spots published. Another benefit is a lot less traffic when compared to PCB. For giant gator sized trout try Cape San Blas state park about 20 minutes from Port St. Joe. Launch anywhere on the bay side using pinfish under a cajun thunder or similar float. We have caught more 26" plus trout than we care to remember wiithin 100 yards of the boat launch.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

redleg155 said:


> Mexico beach is relatively close and the Mexico Beach artificial reef assn has a great website with numerous spots published. Another benefit is a lot less traffic when compared to PCB. For giant gator sized trout try Cape San Blas state park about 20 minutes from Port St. Joe. Launch anywhere on the bay side using pinfish under a cajun thunder or similar float. We have caught more 26" plus trout than we care to remember wiithin 100 yards of the boat launch.


I have fished Mexico Beach for about 15 years. If you are Kayaking, the only MBARA reefs that you can reech are the "Inshore" set that are about 1.5 miles off beach. Not much to be caught there except sand trout.

I've never tried San Blas for trout, but I hear the same story from lots of people.

When I drag my kayaks down, I usually fish the crooked island area. Lotsa good stuff in there. Launch at the Air Force research station.



northportcjm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm coming down to Phillips Inlet to stay for two weeks from Alabama. Bringing my kayak and hoping to do some GOM fishing. Last year I fished the mouth of Crooked Creek and Burnt Mill Creek in the bay. I caught some decent trout but no redfish.
> 
> ...


There's not much finer eatin than Spanish. And of all of the fish that you named, I would rate Redfish REAL low on the quality of eating. Trout are WAY better. Just my 3.5 cents worth... haha

PS, I'll be down there the last weekend of June and first week of July. Mexico Beach that is.


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

nomosurf,

You are correct. I really enjoy the speckled trout fillets along with the flounder. But I had trouble catching the larger fillet sized trout when I was in Florida. I normally catch a good limit each day in Mobile Bay when I'm down there, but the trout around PCB and Choct. bay seem smaller and more difficult to catch. My family likes redfish. We grill the fillets with the skin on and the meat is really good. Is something different with redfish around PCB? 

How do you prepare the Spanish mackerel? I made some broiled last summer for the family that were decent, but I'm not doing something right. Should I cut the gills and bleed them in the cooler? Are Spanish better grilled?

Was hoping to get some snapper and other bottom fish because my wife and her dad really like those for dinner.

Anybody got a flounder spot or advice they would be willing to share? Like where to catch some bull minnows?

northportcjm


----------

